# Barrierefreie Webseiten



## Gumlot (3. September 2003)

Hi , 
ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe von jemandem der sich damit schon etwas beschäftigt hat . Ich soll mal die Vorarbeit für eine zukünftige Firmenpage leisten die barrierefrei sein soll . 

Hab mich jetzt mal über die ganzen vorgaben schlau gemacht , und jetzt suche ich ein paar Standarts für Schriftgröße (in em ), Farbkontraste , nutzbare Scripte , usw. ,  kann mir da bitte einer helfen , oder gibt es dafür sogar schon ein Tutorial ?

Hoffe es gibt hier jemanden der sich damit schon ein wenig auskennt !  for Help schon mal

//edit

Ich suche vor allem auch ein Javascript mit dem der User selbst die Schriftgröße verändern kann , halt kleiner / größer / zurücksetzen . Wie wirkt sich denn sowas auf eine Dynamische Seite aus die sich speziell auf die Usereinstellung anpasst ?


----------



## pitter (3. September 2003)

Salut.

Ich habe Dich zwar nicht vollkommen verstanden, versuche dennoch nützlichen Senf hinzuzugeben.
Zuerst muss ich aber nachfragen, was Du unter einer "barrierefreien Webseite" verstehst ...

Die Punkte Schriftgröße und Farbkontrast fallen unter den Punkt Webdesign - da kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen, da fehlt mir das Händchen (und das gesteigerte Interesse) dran. Empfehle dazu Fachliteratur (Stichwort: Google, Amazon etc pp).

Im Endeffekt kommt's immer darauf an, welches Ziel Du verfolgst.
Möchtest Du eine "graphisch opulente" Seite?
Oder eher eine die mehr Wert auf Informationen setzt?
Oder eine Mischung aus beidem ? 

Welche Art von Scripten suchst Du denn?
Es gibt ca .... 1 hoch n Scripte im Web, die zur freien Verfügung stehen ... womit wir wieder bei der Frage nach dem "Ziel" sind.

Eigentlich _könntest_ Du Dir eine Funktion, die Schriftgrößen manipuliert sparen, diese Funktion ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, in jedem Browser implementiert.
IE: Ansicht -> Schriftgrad oder STRG + Mausrad
Opera: rechtes, oberes Aufklappmenü oder ebenfalls STRG + Mausrad

Aber ich schweife ab, diese Art und Weise funktioniert nicht, wenn Du den Text via CSS formatierst.

Die Auswirkungen liegen eigentlich klar auf der Hand. Wenn der Schriftgrad verkleinert wird, passt mehr Text auf eine Seite - wird er vergrößert, passt entsprechend weniger Text auf eine Seite.
Ergo kann sich der Content natürlich verschieben ...

Am besten konkretisierst Du aber Deine Aussage, was Du genau brauchst und suchst usw. Das macht das Antworten wesentlich leichter.


----------



## prefix (3. September 2003)

ad schriftgröße: definier sie in prozent, nicht im em (schriftgrößenbug in opera) - der user kann sie dann immer noch vergrößern

ad farbkontraste: ca. 10 % der männer leiden an der rot-grün-schwäche, daher diese auf keinen fall nehmen. farben auch immer von seh-benachteiligten (es reicht oft schon die oma) durchtesten lassen

viel mehr dazu gibt es auf http://www.einfach-fuer-alle.de/

auch das gesuchte javascript findest du dort frei verfügbar


----------



## Gumlot (4. September 2003)

Also mein Ziel ist es eine Webseite/CMS für eine größere Firma zu entwickeln welche dann auch barrierefrei sein soll .

Aber so weit hat sich so gut wie alles erledigt , habe mittlerweile die meisten Sachen gefunden welche ich gesucht habe !

 for help


----------



## el-medien (25. Oktober 2003)

Barrierefreie Webseiten bedeutet nicht , das man irgendetwas vergrößert oder farblicher Darstellt. Sondern dabei nicht vergisst, das auch blinde Menschen etwas "sehen" können. Man darf zum Beispiel den ALt-Text eines Bildes nicht vergessen.Hierbei sollte man das Bild beschreiben sonst erhält der Besucher die Ausgabe >Bild<. Mann kann sich ja vorstellen wie sich das anhört wenn man eine Gallerie betritt. in großen und ganzen sollte man halt den Alt-Text von jedem Objekt ausschreiben wie: Schaltflächen...Sehr schwierig bei Flash. Die alternative dazu wäre natürlich, das sich der Besucher schon auf der Startseite aussuchen kann ob er nur Text, also nur Textausgabe, oder halt mit Bildern und Bildbeschreibung.


----------



## GoLLuM (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pitter _
> *Es gibt ca .... 1 hoch n Scripte im Web, die zur freien Verfügung stehen ... *


öhm..... also 1 hoch 100.000.000 is immer noch 1 

und dann verstehe ich immer ncoh nicht so genau was *barrierefrei* heißen soll. meinste damit, das es auf allen browsern gleich dargestellt wird oder was?

und wegen schriftgröße: also ich definiere die immer in "pt", das gibt keine unterschiede bei schirftgrößendarstellung in den versch. browsern.

also wegen deinem javascript: wennde ein CMS programmierst, dann wirste doch wohl sowas wie PHP und/oder Mysql zur verfügung haben.... und dann würde ich das ganze einfach so lösen, das jeder user eine eigene CSS-datei bekommt, in der dann die schriftgröße gespeichert ist. und reiner text sprengt/verschiebt eigentlich das layout nciht. nur wenn irgendwelche bilder reinkommen, die nicht von anfang an vorgesehen waren.


----------



## dfd1 (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GoLLuM _
> *und dann verstehe ich immer ncoh nicht so genau was barrierefrei heißen soll. meinste damit, das es auf allen browsern gleich dargestellt wird oder was?
> *



Das Ziel von barrierenfreiem Internet ist, das auch Behinderte, also sehschwache, schwerhörige Leute sich im Internet zurecht finden.
Ein Porblem bei sehschwachen Leuten sind die Bilder. Sie benutzen meist ein Tool, das ihnen den Bildschirminhalt vorliest. Bei den Bildern wäre das der alt-Tag.
Wenn dieser Sinnvoll gesetzt wird, können auch solche Leute etwas damit anfgangen, auch wenn sie es nicht direkt sehen.

So weit, so klar?


----------



## GoLLuM (28. Oktober 2003)

ahhhhhhso! jetzt versteh ichs  vielen dank. hab ich glaub ich auch schon ma bei selfhtml gelesen, aber natürlich wieder vergessen, weils für mich nich besonders interessant war - in dem moment 

adios


----------



## CyberMax (28. Oktober 2003)

*Tipps für zugängliche Webseiten (Only Info)*

• Bilder & Animationen: Beschreibe Inhalt/Funktion in ALT-Texten.

• Image-Maps: Verwende ALT-Texte für Inhalt/Funktion der Hotspots.

• Multimedia: Untertitel und Transkriptionen für Audioelemente: Audio-Deskriptionen für Videofiles.

• Hypertext-Links: Link-Text sollte auch verständlich sein, wenn nicht im Textzusammenhang gelesen. Vermeide z.B. "hier klicken".

• Farben: Wähle möglichst kontrastreiche Farben.

• Schrifttyp: Vermeide einen Wechsel des Schrifttyps von Seite zu Seite. Schrifttyp und -grösse dürfen nicht fixiert werden.

• Aufbau der Seite: Verwende Überschriften, Listen und eine klar gegliederte Struktur. Wenn möglich, verwende CSS zur Formatierung.

• Diagramme: Beschreibe sie im Text.

• Skripte, Applets & Plug-ins: Mache Alternativen verfügbar.

• Frames: Verwende NOFRAMES und verständliche Titel.

• Tabellen: Sollen Zeile für Zeile lesbar sein. Fasse Inhalt zusammen und gebe Spaltenüberschriften.

• Validierung: Überprüfe die Seite. Verwende unter http://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG beschriebene Software & Richtlinien


----------

